# GBAtemp Game of the Year Winner



## nxwing (Dec 21, 2015)

I've recently started playung Undertale and now, I seem to understand why this game won. It's quite a fresh experience after all.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 21, 2015)

First Undertale beat the forefathers of a franchise, Pokemon Red/Blue, and now this? Come on! Seriously, good for it. I never played it.


----------



## Xuman (Dec 21, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> First Undertale beat the forefathers of a franchise, Pokemon Red/Blue, and now this? Come on! Seriously, good for it. I never played it.



Thats why its Goty and not Goat. A game of all time contest would be soooo different. And the winner wouldnt be witcher 3.

I also never played undertale btw.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2015)

I would like to express my disappointment with each and every member of this community. I can't believe this game won over killer titles like MGS V: TPP, Fallout 4, Bloodborne or The Witcher 3. Clearly there's still lots of work to do for a cynical asshole like myself - I'll refine your tastes even if I have to bleach your tastebuds, you'll see. Don't disappoint me next year!


----------



## Xuman (Dec 21, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I would like to express my disappointment with each and every member of this community. I can't believe this game won over killer titles like MSG V: TFP, Fallout 4, Bloodborne or The Witcher 3. Clearly there's still lots of work to do for a cynical asshole like myself - I'll refine your tastes even if I have to bleach your tastebuds, you'll see. Don't disappoint me next year!



I agree with everything but witcher 3


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 21, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I would like to express my disappointment with each and every member of this community. I can't believe this game won over killer titles like MSG V: TFP, Fallout 4, Bloodborne or The Witcher 3. Clearly there's still lots of work to do for a cynical asshole like myself - I'll refine your tastes even if I have to bleach your tastebuds, you'll see. Don't disappoint me next year!



It's the flavor of the week...

It makes zero sense, in my opinion. Is it a bad game? No, it's actually quite fun, but it's not even remotely worthy of game of the year. Just shows that the same type of people that go to gamefaqs come here as well.


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 21, 2015)

Hero-Link said:


> It's the flavor of the week...



So true, think of all the other indie games that get a lot of buzz at launch (Axiom Verge anyone?) and then lose the luster after a month or two. But to each their own, and good for Undertale (on this website) at least for the recognition. Witcher 3 is still eating up all the other official trophies/awards which makes me happy.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Dec 21, 2015)

Did the gamefaqs bots got here too?


----------



## Ridge (Dec 21, 2015)

Heck yeah!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 21, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I would like to express my disappointment with each and every member of this community. I can't believe this game won over killer titles like MSG V: TFP, Fallout 4, Bloodborne or The Witcher 3. Clearly there's still lots of work to do for a cynical asshole like myself - I'll refine your tastes even if I have to bleach your tastebuds, you'll see. Don't disappoint me next year!


Please exclude PP from the list, it was bad for a MGS game and game in general.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't want to live on this forum anymore.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2015)

-nvm, I don't want to be unpopular


----------



## endoverend (Dec 21, 2015)

You can cry and scream all you want, but at least splatoon didn't win ;o;


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2015)

endoverend said:


> You can cry and scream all you want, but at least splatoon didn't win ;o;


I dunno if that was targeted at me, but I don't want a dick argument about it.


----------



## Bubbysaur (Dec 21, 2015)

The Undertale bots made it here too, it seems. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 21, 2015)

Undertale is the best! I had a feeling it would win.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 21, 2015)

Undertale stood out for many reasons and I think it greatly deserved it's GOTY spot. It introduced a mechanic I've never seen done before. That is being able to spare your enemies. In other games, you can flee from battles, sure, but having the option to never kill anybody and talk your way through every fight was a great new concept for me. Everybody knows if you're spared everybody or killed everybody and it greatly affects their attitudes toward you. Going this way lets you learn backstories of characters that are really more in depth than you'd think, especially from an indie game. It was a fresh new experience and I loved every minute of it. Everybody that hasn't played Undertale should really give it a shot, it's GBATemp's GOTY for a reason, you know.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 21, 2015)

let it have its time in the spotlight. AAA games won't be going anywhere anytime soon...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2015)

Xuman said:


> I agree with everything but witcher 3





GamerzHell9137 said:


> Please exclude PP from the list, it was bad for a MGS game and game in general.


See what I have to deal with, people? Philistines, philistines everywhere! 


endoverend said:


> You can cry and scream all you want, but at least splatoon didn't win ;o;


Good point - there is hope. ;O;


----------



## osm70 (Dec 21, 2015)

To clear some confusion about undertale: It is very meta. Saving and loading the game are used as story elements.

I had very strong Zero Escape vibe.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Dec 21, 2015)

Are you kidding me? How do you beat Splatoon AND OoT? It's just some indie!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Huh, i've never heard of 'Undertale'


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 21, 2015)

kprovost7314 said:


> Are you kidding me? How do you beat Splatoon AND OoT? It's just some indie!


That's the magic of a circlejerk unfortunately


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 21, 2015)

WTF is Untertale?
Never ever heard of the game till now....


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 21, 2015)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Undertale stood out for many reasons and I think it greatly deserved it's GOTY spot. It introduced a mechanic I've never seen done before. That is being able to spare your enemies.....


And that was it, the only thing new this offered (I've finished it twice now, the second time being because I was sure I'd missed _something_ because of all the cerfuffle this game has got). How this game has got GOTY is beyond me, Bloodborne and Fallout 4 for starters are in a different league - I'd honestly have rather had Splatoon, and I've never bothered with that game (nor intend to)
Undertale is merely 'good' - never in a million years would I put it in even the top 10 of this years games!

Could be worse though, the guys on my messageboard voted Final Fantasy XIII-3 as last years GOTY....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 21, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I would like to express my disappointment with each and every member of this community. I can't believe this game won over killer titles like MGS V: TPP, Fallout 4, Bloodborne or The Witcher 3. Clearly there's still lots of work to do for a cynical asshole like myself - I'll refine your tastes even if I have to bleach your tastebuds, you'll see. Don't disappoint me next year!


This.

Especially when Undertale is so overwhelmingly average ;O; Good for an indie game, absolutely average compared to worthwhile titles like Witcher 3 or Bloodborne. But hey, everyone likes wanking over niche titles I guess ;O;


----------



## Daggot (Dec 21, 2015)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Undertale stood out for many reasons and I think it greatly deserved it's GOTY spot. It introduced a mechanic I've never seen done before. That is being able to spare your enemies. In other games, you can flee from battles, sure, but having the option to never kill anybody and talk your way through every fight was a great new concept for me. Everybody knows if you're spared everybody or killed everybody and it greatly affects their attitudes toward you. Going this way lets you learn backstories of characters that are really more in depth than you'd think, especially from an indie game. It was a fresh new experience and I loved every minute of it. Everybody that hasn't played Undertale should really give it a shot, it's GBATemp's GOTY for a reason, you know.





mightymuffy said:


> And that was it, the only thing new this offered (I've finished it twice now, the second time being because I was sure I'd missed _something_ because of all the cerfuffle this game has got). How this game has got GOTY is beyond me, Bloodborne and Fallout 4 for starters are in a different league - I'd honestly have rather had Splatoon, and I've never bothered with that game (nor intend to)
> Undertale is merely 'good' - never in a million years would I put it in even the top 10 of this years games!
> 
> Could be worse though, the guys on my messageboard voted Final Fantasy XIII-3 as last years GOTY....



New mechanic? I take it you guys have never played SMT? Its actually quite old. I've beaten Undertale and it is in no way a bad game but I'd never give it  GOTY honestly. My first pick was Bloodborne


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2015)

The thing I find really funny and ironic is how many people online say "fuck Undertale, Tumblr likes it and it has a lot of pop culture credibility so it must be SJW garbage", and then play the game later and say that it completely deserves to be the best game of the year due to elements like cheeky writing, a great story, and retro but refreshing graphics


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 21, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I would like to express my disappointment with each and every member of this community. I can't believe this game won over killer titles like MGS V: TPP, Fallout 4, Bloodborne or The Witcher 3. Clearly there's still lots of work to do for a cynical asshole like myself - I'll refine your tastes even if I have to bleach your tastebuds, you'll see. Don't disappoint me next year!


Foxy plz, how can you mention glitchout 4 as a goty runner up?? the bugs and glitches undermine the good aspects of the game.
Splatoon was a better candidate. fresh concept(see what I did there?), good multiplayer and the redeeming game for the poor Wii U. but don't know if worthy for gottempy (game of the gbatemp year?) TBH.
Bloodborne definitively need more love, that game is a blast and I found better than Demon's Souls(my personal favorite of the souls saga) every time I play it.

I'll say it, Bloodborne is my goty 2015.


----------



## Radiobread (Dec 21, 2015)

I've actually not played Undertale yet, because I feel I should really play the Mother series beforehand. Anyway, it's interesting to see Undertale triumph over the bigger-budget games of today. I don't really have much of a say in this (even if I had played UT), because I'm a retro guy and I don't play modern video games.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 21, 2015)

Xuman said:


> Thats why its Goty and not Goat. A game of all time contest would be soooo different. And the winner wouldnt be witcher 3.
> 
> I also never played undertale btw.


There was one. And Undertale won it.
http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/bge20_vote

I don't think it's the best game ever, but it was certainly my personal GOTY, and I can see why people love it so much. I can understand that it's not for everyone, but I think it's the most unique and well-executed game this year. A lot of creativity went into it, and all the different aspects of the game were executed nearly flawlessly. Not many games manage that.

No doubt games like Witcher 3 and Fallout 4 are great games too, but they aren't really unique, they are just new additions to the giant pile that is mainstream AAA games. They're all the same to me. Which, if you like that sort of thing, is probably a good thing. They don't stand out like Undertale does though.

For me "best game ever" would probably be OoT. And it nearly won, too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2015)

Trolling said:


> I don't want to live on this forum anymore.



You are not supposed to live here -- it is a hotel.


----------



## ric. (Dec 21, 2015)

I feel like this was a pretty shitty year for games - Splatoon notwithstanding, most of the big titles people were hoping for either turned out to be glitchy messes (Fallout 4), unfinished as hell (Phantom Pain chapter 3 when), or were just delayed, like Zelda U or Starfox Zero. That's really the only reason Undertale managed to shine so brightly, and I really wouldn't have it any other way. It's a well executed game that does exactly what it sets out to do. It's got small things I'd change here and there but I'd be hard pressed to call them "flaws", it's a really solid game with memorable characters and I feel all this buzz it has generated won't be dying out anytime soon.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Dec 21, 2015)

i thought the only reason it won its because people didnt want splatoon to win, i saw some posts about it on the voting thread.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Dec 21, 2015)

osm70 said:


> To clear some confusion about undertale: It is very meta. Saving and loading the game are used as story elements.
> 
> I had very strong Zero Escape vibe.


How dare you compare Undertale to a literary masterpiece like Zero Escape?!


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 21, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I would like to express my disappointment with each and every member of this community. I can't believe this game won over killer titles like MGS V: TPP, Fallout 4, Bloodborne or The Witcher 3. Clearly there's still lots of work to do for a cynical asshole like myself - I'll refine your tastes even if I have to bleach your tastebuds, you'll see. Don't disappoint me next year!



I'd say it's that newness factor. It's at peak favour right now. If it had been released at the beginning of the year, this most likely would not have played out this way. Though not everyone likes super gritty shooters (shooting magic totally still counts).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Daggot said:


> New mechanic? I take it you guys have never played SMT? Its actually quite old. I've beaten Undertale and it is in no way a bad game but I'd never give it  GOTY honestly. My first pick was Bloodborne



Smitty's macho tightropes?
Super Mario tennis?
Sour milk team?
Super mutant turtles?
Skipping meta time?
Sinister mecha tussle?
Super Mario tots?

Don't be lazy, type the name of the game.


----------



## Daggot (Dec 21, 2015)

osaka35 said:


> I'd say it's that newness factor. It's at peak favour right now. If it had been released at the beginning of the year, this most likely would not have played out this way. Though not everyone likes super gritty shooters (shooting magic totally still counts).
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Its Shin Megami Tensei man. Although it could also be argued that the SMT is more about talking your enemy down than sparing them.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 21, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> How dare you compare Undertale to a literary masterpiece like Zero Escape?!


I am not saying Undertale is better than Zero Escape. It is just close second.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 21, 2015)

Personally I think game of the year should be Ocarina of Time.  Super underrated.  None of you are cultured enough to understand.



Spoiler


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 21, 2015)

Game of the year, Hypetrain: The Bandwagon.

gg. We all knew it was coming.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 21, 2015)

Undertale is a good game but the fact it won here is a joke. Every other game in the final list is better, again im not hating on undertale because its easily in the top 10 best games this year, arguably in the top 5 too but top 3? No. I truely question how many other people have *actually* played it as apposed to seing it on youtube and being all "hey i like Undertale, give me a hipster t-shirt" 

At least the REAL game of the year awards gave Witcher 3 its rightful place.


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 21, 2015)

Daggot said:


> Its Shin Megami Tensei man. *Although it could also be argued that the SMT is more about talking your enemy down than sparing them.*


Yes, yes it is.... Undertale IS different enough due to the setting - it's a good game (but never GOTY material)



ric. said:


> I feel like this was a pretty shitty year for games - Splatoon notwithstanding, most of the big titles people were hoping for either *turned out to be glitchy messes (Fallout 4)*,



....See, I've got the Xbox One version of this, apparently the worst of the bunch, and have sunk HOURS into the game, yet where is this glitchy mess everyone keeps talking about?? It's no worse than every other Bethesda game out there (in fact I reckon it's one of the better ones!) and there's certainly been nothing game breaking: couple of crashes, needed to reset for the odd hiccup: I just don't see the problem! (Also been at it on the PC version recently, ditto with the lack of glitches)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Foxy plz, how can you mention glitchout 4 as a goty runner up?? the bugs and glitches undermine the good aspects of the game.
> Splatoon was a better candidate. fresh concept(see what I did there?), good multiplayer and the redeeming game for the poor Wii U. but don't know if worthy for gottempy (game of the gbatemp year?) TBH.
> Bloodborne definitively need more love, that game is a blast and I found better than Demon's Souls(my personal favorite of the souls saga) every time I play it.
> 
> I'll say it, Bloodborne is my goty 2015.


Whenever I hear stuff like this, I have to wonder whether the author even played the game. I've been playing Fallout 4 since it came out and I've only encountered a handful of glitches, much less than I expected, having played F3, F: NV or Skyrim. F4 plays just fine, at least in my case.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2015)

I honestly don't even really like UNDERTALE anymore. I thought it was pretty good when I started playing it but now I find it to be just kinda... Okay, I guess.
It's still the only game I could've voted for, though. I don't think I'd played any of the other games that people could vote for at the beginning.


----------



## Hielkenator (Dec 21, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> There was one. And Undertale won it.
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/bge20_vote
> 
> I don't think it's the best game ever, but it was certainly my personal GOTY, and I can see why people love it so much. I can understand that it's not for everyone, but I think it's the most unique and well-executed game this year. A lot of creativity went into it, and all the different aspects of the game were executed nearly flawlessly. Not many games manage that.
> ...


Okay, now I played undertale...
This is a simple game in my opinion, and it does not stand out in my world of gaming.
Played mostly rpgs in my days, and undertale is just a 8bit 16 bit rpg wannabee from the first hour or so. And its made with GAMEMAKER? C'mon!
can I have my money back?


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 21, 2015)

Hielkenator said:


> And its made with GAMEMAKER? C'mon!


I read this and was about to call bullshit.  But then I looked it up.

Dude... I don't know what to say really.  It doesn't make sense for this to win.  Were people trolling?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> I read this and was about to call bullshit.  But then I looked it up.
> 
> Dude... I don't know what to say really.  It doesn't make sense for this to win.  Were people trolling?


You also have to understand the history behind the company that made it, though. The company is entirely made up of the people who write the "Homestuck" webcomic, and at one point they raised a kickstarter or something to have an offical company make them an official Homestuck videogame. They raised it and passed it on to the company, but the company ran off with the money, so they had to learn to make a game themselves. Undertale is their first game that they've ever produced, and basically a test run to see if anyone is interested in playing games that people as inexperienced as they had produced. Obviously, it was recieved pretty well.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2015)

Witcher 3 is game of the year by such a large margin its not even funny, it just sets new standards in scale and production that no game I have played before or since has matched. At least Splatoon didn't win though, I would have literally cut my own throat while hammering the delete forum button in the admin CP with my last dying spasms.


----------



## Xuman (Dec 21, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You also have to understand the history behind the company that made it, though. The company is entirely made up of the people who write the "Homestuck" webcomic, and at one point they raised a kickstarter or something to have an offical company make them an official Homestuck videogame. They raised it and passed it on to the company, but the company ran off with the money, so they had to learn to make a game themselves. Undertale is their first game that they've ever produced, and basically a test run to see if anyone is interested in playing games that people as inexperienced as they had produced. Obviously, it was recieved pretty well.




That explains why I haven't played it.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hielkenator said:


> Okay, now I played undertale...
> This is a simple game in my opinion, and it does not stand out in my world of gaming.
> Played mostly rpgs in my days, and undertale is just a 8bit 16 bit rpg wannabee from the first hour or so. And its made with GAMEMAKER? C'mon!
> can I have my money back?


Simple game and does not stand out - Have you played until the end? The final parts are amazing. The rest is just OK.

Gamemaker - And? Why does it matter?



TotalInsanity4 said:


> You also have to understand the history behind the company that made it, though. The company is entirely made up of the people who write the "Homestuck" webcomic, and at one point they raised a kickstarter or something to have an offical company make them an official Homestuck videogame. They raised it and passed it on to the company, but the company ran off with the money, so they had to learn to make a game themselves. Undertale is their first game that they've ever produced, and basically a test run to see if anyone is interested in playing games that people as inexperienced as they had produced. Obviously, it was recieved pretty well.


Undertale is good game. I never heard of Homestuck.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2015)

osm70 said:


> -sniparoo-
> Undertale is good game. I never heard of Homestuck.


Homestuck is a shitty webcomic. I was into it at one point but now I think it's *TOTAL ASS*


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 21, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I would like to express my disappointment with each and every member of this community. I can't believe this game won over killer titles like MGS V: TPP, Fallout 4, Bloodborne or The Witcher 3. Clearly there's still lots of work to do for a cynical asshole like myself - I'll refine your tastes even if I have to bleach your tastebuds, you'll see. Don't disappoint me next year!



Blame tumblr hipsters


----------



## osm70 (Dec 21, 2015)

First MLP now Undertale.
Why is everything I like liked a lot AND hated a lot at the same time?


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 21, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You also have to understand the history behind the company that made it, though. The company is entirely made up of the people who write the "Homestuck" webcomic, and at one point they raised a kickstarter or something to have an offical company make them an official Homestuck videogame. They raised it and passed it on to the company, but the company ran off with the money, so they had to learn to make a game themselves. Undertale is their first game that they've ever produced, and basically a test run to see if anyone is interested in playing games that people as inexperienced as they had produced. Obviously, it was recieved pretty well.


homestuck is one of the biggest pieces of shit to ever exist, so that really makes me lose faith in undertale...


----------



## Xuman (Dec 21, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Homestuck is a shitty webcomic. I was into it at one point but now I think it's *TOTAL ASS*



Some really obnoxious guy ruined Homestuck for me. Never read or seen it til I met him. He is the reason I cant stand tumblr, so if this game is basically  The Homestuck Game by Tumblr then I cant for the life of me get into it. 

Not saying its a bad game at all, but if its a seed from a poison tree I dont trust eatin that fruit.


----------



## tarovisions (Dec 21, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You also have to understand the history behind the company that made it, though. The company is entirely made up of the people who write the "Homestuck" webcomic, and at one point they raised a kickstarter or something to have an offical company make them an official Homestuck videogame. They raised it and passed it on to the company, but the company ran off with the money, so they had to learn to make a game themselves. Undertale is their first game that they've ever produced, and basically a test run to see if anyone is interested in playing games that people as inexperienced as they had produced. Obviously, it was recieved pretty well.



This is so completely incorrect that I'm forced to convince myself you aren't serious.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2015)

tarovisions said:


> This is so completely incorrect that I'm forced to convince myself you aren't serious.


Ok, I looked it up and I was only partially wrong. The developer had formerly worked on the Homestuck webcomic as a musician during the whole "Hiveswap" videogame debacle. Regardless, it doesn't change my point, it was a person with very little experience in actual game making who decided to learn to create a game because of said incident

Edit: I should mention I also know next to nothing about Homestuck, and what I do know I know from @starly. She'll probably set the record straight now that I've tagged her


----------



## tarovisions (Dec 21, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ok, I looked it up and I was only partially wrong. The developer had formerly worked on the Homestuck webcomic as a musician during the whole "Hiveswap" videogame debacle. Regardless, it doesn't change my point, it was a person with very little experience in actual game making who decided to learn to create a game because of said incident



Toby Fox had no relation to Hiveswap minus composure. Hiveswap is irrelevant to Undertale's conception.

If anything he was a prominent user on the starmen forums, where the official Undertale forum is hosted now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2015)

tarovisions said:


> Toby Fox had no relation to hiveswap at all.
> 
> *If anything he was a prominent user on the starmen forums, where the official Undertale forum is hosted now.*


Sounds like Starmen.net is gonna become a major clusterfuck... Or maybe it already has.


----------



## tarovisions (Dec 21, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Sounds like Starmen.net is gonna become a major clusterfuck... Or maybe it already has.



The sad part is, hardly anyone actually knows this.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 21, 2015)

I expected this. Undertale is basically a Mother ripoff, and the Mother series is one of the most overrated RPG series in existence. The plague that is Nintendo fans of course banded together to vote for a game because of "muh nostalgia". Ugh. I can only imagine that shitstorm that will transpire once the FF VII Remake hits shelves.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I expected this. Undertale is basically a Mother ripoff, and the Mother series is one of the most overrated RPG series in existence. The plague that is Nintendo fans of course banded together to vote for a game because of "muh nostalgia". Ugh. I can only imagine that shitstorm that will transpire once the FF VII Remake hits shelves.


I played Mother.
I played Undertale.
They are completely different games. Not similiar at all.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 21, 2015)

osm70 said:


> I played Mother.
> I played Undertale.
> They are completely different games. Not similiar at all.



Remove the atrociously gimmicky bullet-hell battle system and the SMT negations mechanic, it's pretty much Mother/Earthbound. The aesthetic and atmosphere are extremely identical which points Mother being a major inspiration for Undertale. Claiming they're not even remotely the same is clear fanboy denial. That or flat-out ignorance.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Dec 21, 2015)

It's times like these that I'm disappointed in humanity. Normally I'm personally very against all the mainstream OMGTHISISSOAMAZING stuff, because it legitimately isn't to my taste. But when I heard bits and pieces about Undertale, I knew I had to at least give it a try before I encountered spoilers or overly-passionate fanboys who don't know how to express said passion. So I played it. Without tainted input from other people, I played it with a best friend of mine and we both went different routes. Pure pacifist for me, and a neutral route for her because she's not much of a gamer. But she played anyway. And in the end, we both had a wonderful time.

In fact, to me, the game had several moments of "What? Really? WOAH!" because I entered into it without spoilers. Without letting my impressions of the game be ruined by others. I let it be the fresh experience it needs to be in order to shine. That's a near-impossibility if you're someone who frequents Tumblr or Twitter, and I can understand how annoying the game might feel to those that didn't get the chance to play it on their own. A lot of people don't like to feel forced into playing something when everyone else is already acting like goobers about it. But take it for what it is, an emotionally driven game that plays with the meta of what it is to reload, and it's surprisingly good. And personally, as someone who misses when music was actually memorable in games rather than just background filler, Undertale really sets the tone with their music tracks, and so many of them really stick with you. It took almost a month after I finished all the different runs in order for the music to finally shake its way out of my head.

If you have played it and genuinely couldn't get into it, then I won't call you emotionally dead, but hey, at least you tried. If you honestly haven't given the game a chance, however, then my personal request to you is to take a few deep breaths, and approach the game with a clear perception. Stick with it with that open mind, and if you really still hate it by the end of the game and want nothing else to do with it, then fine. But at least you tried.

And while the game drew inspirations from Earthbound, yeahso? It wasn't ripping it off, and really does barely have anything in common with it other than choosing to be emotionally driven and goofy as heck. Even in the future, I don't think I'll be complaining if people make games inspired by Undertale. I'm curious to see what gets made a few years from now.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Remove the atrociously gimmicky bullet-hell battle system and the SMT negations mechanic, it's pretty much Mother/Earthbound. The aesthetic and atmosphere are extremely identical which points Mother being a major inspiration for Undertale. Claiming they're not even remotely the same is clear fanboy denial. That or flat-out ignorance.


Fanboy denial?

I like Undertale and I like Mother series. Why would I be in denial?


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 21, 2015)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> It's times like these that I'm disappointed in humanity. Normally I'm personally very against all the mainstream OMGTHISISSOAMAZING stuff, because it legitimately isn't to my taste. But when I heard bits and pieces about Undertale, I knew I had to at least give it a try before I encountered spoilers or overly-passionate fanboys who don't know how to express said passion. So I played it. Without tainted input from other people, I played it with a best friend of mine and we both went different routes. Pure pacifist for me, and a neutral route for her because she's not much of a gamer. But she played anyway. And in the end, we both had a wonderful time.
> 
> In fact, to me, the game had several moments of "What? Really? WOAH!" because I entered into it without spoilers. Without letting my impressions of the game be ruined by others. I let it be the fresh experience it needs to be in order to shine. That's a near-impossibility if you're someone who frequents Tumblr or Twitter, and I can understand how annoying the game might feel to those that didn't get the chance to play it on their own. A lot of people don't like to feel forced into playing something when everyone else is already acting like goobers about it. But take it for what it is, an emotionally driven game that plays with the meta of what it is to reload, and it's surprisingly good. And personally, as someone who misses when music was actually memorable in games rather than just background filler, Undertale really sets the tone with their music tracks, and so many of them really stick with you. It took almost a month after I finished all the different runs in order for the music to finally shake its way out of my head.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is saying its bad, almost everybody acknowledges that its at least good, but GOTY is a serious stretch, and the fact that it won a best game of all time poll is asinine.


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 21, 2015)

hmmm Nintendo fanboy tears it's delicious


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 21, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Remove the atrociously gimmicky bullet-hell battle system



You can say pretty much anything about Undertale, but the one thing it did right was that very neat battle system. It's incredibly fun for boss fights and stuff.
I hated absolutely everything about Undertale, but the battle system (during boss fights) was absurdly fun.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 21, 2015)

Out of curiosity, do y'all think game of the year is based on how many people liked a game, how many think a game deserved it, or how well the game was built?

the poll basically asked' "yo, if you played any of these games, which one did you like the most?". This doesn't contain any need to compare games you haven't played to games you have played, nor to pick a better constructed game over a crappier constructed game. Just what you personally played and appealed to you. If you want different results, change the requirements or wording of future polls.


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 21, 2015)

osaka35 said:


> Out of curiosity, do y'all think game of the year is based on how many people liked a game, how many think a game deserved it, or how well the game was built?


For me it's a mix of how much i liked it and how much it deserved it IMO


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 21, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> For me it's a mix of how much i liked it and how much it deserved it IMO


Same here.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Dec 22, 2015)

"B-but it must be because of tumblr or nostalgiafags! There's no way a game I don't like and have never played can actually be good!!!"

That's what you all sound like. I voted for Splatoon but you're all acting like edgy children who despise something only because it's popular.


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 22, 2015)

Seriously the amount of hate Undertale is getting in this thread, all i can do is laugh
ha hahahaa ahahahaha
hillarious


Hyperstar96 said:


> "B-but it must be because of tumblr or nostalgiafags! There's no way a game I don't like and have never played can actually be good!!!"


^ Aw man you already summed up exactly what i feel darn you


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hyperstar96 said:


> That's what you all sound like. I voted for Splatoon but you're all acting like edgy children who despise something only because it's popular.


Popularity has nothing to do with quality, otherwise all the Justin Biebers of the world would be considered all-time classics. Games like The Witcher 3 are truly deserving of awards - they're a pinnacle of years of work, a seamless fruit of the labour of artists and coders alike, they blur the lines between video games and art. In stark contrast, Undertale is a derrivative small-scale Gamemaker production. There is just no comparison here, Undertale is not a "Game of the Year", it's the "Indie of the Week" at best. I can appreciate an Indie production for what it is, but the other picks were just objectively better in every department. Why should we use a different measuring stick for Undertale, because it's an Indie game? No chance.


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Popularity has nothing to do with quality, otherwise all the Justin Biebers of the world would be considered all-time classics. Games like The Witcher 3 are truly deserving of awards - they're a pinnacle of years of work, a seamless fruit of the labour of artists and coders alike, they blur the lines between video games and art. Undertale, by comparison, is a small-scale Gamemaker production. There is just no comparison here, Undertale is not a "Game of the Year", it's the "Indie of the Week" at best.


Can't judge on Witcher 3, never played any Witcher games tbh but they all look pretty sick, It's a majority vote though not a lot we can do about that 
UNLESS people were making fake accounts to vote like they did over on gamefaqs


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Can't judge on Witcher 3, never played any Witcher games tbh but they all look pretty sick, It's a majority vote though not a lot we can do about that
> UNLESS people were making fake accounts to vote like they did over on gamefaqs


It's a matter of perspective, not taste. Giving GOTY to Undertale is like giving an Oscar to a backyard film by a no-name director with his cringy family starring as "actors" - it may be well-constructed and fun, but it's not the same caliber.


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's a matter of perspective, not taste. Giving GOTY to Undertale is like giving an Oscar to a backyard film by a no-name director with his cringy family starring as "actors" - it may be well-constructed and fun, but it's not the same caliber.


What people liked about Undertale was less the gameplay and more the writing, at least the people i talk to


----------



## TecXero (Dec 22, 2015)

I wouldn't say Undertale is the best game of the year, but it's definitely the most surprising and easily my favorite for the year.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> What people liked about Undertale was less the gameplay and more the writing, at least the people i talk to


If people liked the writing and not the gameplay then they should buy a book. The other games had excellent writing, excellent settings, excellent sound, excellent graphics and, most importantly, excellent gameplay. Video games are a multifaceted medium and a Game of the Year should tick all the boxes in all departments. Undertale is just another "pseudo-retro" game that's designed to tickle your retro sensibilities - I'm sick and tired of this style. I'll go on a little tangent here because I think I know why people like it - they like it because it's so "retro". Pixelated graphics do not make a video game good, I can't wait till we finally get over this hurdle as gamers, because guess what? Big studios noticed this trend and are now releasing their own pixelated garbage, not because it's a form of artistic expression, but because they know their audience is a bunch of suckers that will gobble this sort of thing up no questions asked. I genuinely fear that this trend will be detrimental to aesthetics in video games. Retro games were pixelated due to technical limitations, not because the artists wanted them to look that way. Praising this style is the equivalent of wearing a moth-ridden and raggedy outfit bought in Goodwill and thinking that it's stylish - it's not, you're just wearing clothes that belong in a different decade. They're not "yours", this "style" doesn't belong to you, you're just appropriating it like a hipster because you've convinced yourself that it means something when it doesn't. To put it bluntly, it's fake. The only thing I see is that your shirt has a hole or two and I suspect that you have moth eggs in your pockets, so I won't invite you to my house - I like my *actual* clothes too much to risk contamination. The same applies to other "pseudo-retro" ideas like the lack of or really simplistic animation, outdated control schemes, distinct lack of modern features etc. - artificially making your product outdated in any aspect does not make it "good", "nostalgic" or "a throwback", it makes it crippled by design, and that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 22, 2015)

Hyperstar96 said:


> "B-but it must be because of tumblr or nostalgiafags! There's no way a game I don't like and have never played can actually be good!!!"
> 
> That's what you all sound like. I voted for Splatoon but you're all acting like edgy children who despise something only because it's popular.


I'm pretty sure that's the reason why people didn't vote for TW3.  Too popular and has received too much praise already.  But it's k, because Undertale is really good too.  It's just that it's a smaller indie title with a much smaller scope in terms of design.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> If people liked the writing and not the gameplay then they should buy a book. The other games had excellent writing, excellent settings, excellent sound, excellent graphics and, most importantly, excellent gameplay. Video games are a multifaceted medium and a Game of the Year should tick all the boxes in all departments. Undertale is just another "pseudo-retro" game that's designed to tickle your retro sensibilities - I'm sick and tired of this style. I'll go on a little tangent here because I think I know why people like it - they like it because it's so "retro". Pixelated graphics do not make a video game good, I can't wait till we finally get over this hurdle as gamers, because guess what? Big studios noticed this trend and are now releasing their own pixelated garbage, not because it's a form of artistic expression, but because they know their audience is a bunch of suckers that will gobble this sort of thing up no questions asked. I genuinely fear that this trend will be detrimental to aesthetics in video games. Retro games were pixelated due to technical limitations, not because the artists wanted them to look that way. Praising this style is the equivalent of wearing a moth-ridden and raggedy outfit bought in Goodwill and thinking that it's stylish - it's not, you're just wearing clothes that belong in a different decade. They're not "yours", this "style" doesn't belong to you, you're just appropriating it like a hipster because you've convinced yourself that it means something when it doesn't. To put it bluntly, it's fake. The only thing I see is that your shirt has a hole or two and I suspect that you have moth eggs in your pockets, so I won't invite you to my house - I like my *actual* clothes too much to risk contamination. The same applies to other "pseudo-retro" ideas like the lack of or really simplistic animation, outdated control schemes, distinct lack of modern features etc. - artificially making your product outdated in any aspect does not make it "good", "nostalgic" or "a throwback", it makes it crippled by design, and that doesn't sit well with me.


I'd have to disagree with this.  Indie developers use the the aesthetics that they do for various reasons, but number one is that they can't afford to spend all their time, effort, and money on making their games the prettiest available.  It's the gameplay and the writing and the unique mechanics that draw people to indies.  Just as an example, I absolutely love Nuclear Throne.  It's a game that I couldn't have played on my SNES, so it's not retro, but it does a great job of combining everything I loved about SNES games and everything I love about modern games.  Some indies have sloppy gameplay or controls, but that happens with AAA games as well.  I'd say neither market is better or worse than the other, it's just a matter of finding the individual titles within them that execute their concepts as perfectly as possible.

Some indies even manage to do 3D graphics/aesthetics very well.  Ziggurat being one such example.  Even uses the 3D space much better than a lot of FPS games out there.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's a matter of perspective, not taste. Giving GOTY to Undertale is like giving an Oscar to a backyard film by a no-name director with his cringy family starring as "actors" - it may be well-constructed and fun, but it's not the same caliber.


Caitlyn Jenner certainly deserved woman of the year though. 

No, I don't see how this indy game, if truly measured with the same standards as The Witcher 3, should come close.  They're in different leagues 

And now to disagree with everyone saying "at least it wasn't Splatoon."  Isn't Splatoon, like The Witcher 3, objectively a better game than Undertale simply because of it having more content?  I would have much preferred Splatoon to win over Undertale.  That said, I voted for The Witcher 3.

Edit: Regarding this:


Foxi4 said:


> If people liked the writing and not the gameplay then they should buy a book. The other games had excellent writing, excellent settings, excellent sound, excellent graphics and, most importantly, excellent gameplay. Video games are a multifaceted medium and a Game of the Year should tick all the boxes in all departments. Undertale is just another "pseudo-retro" game that's designed to tickle your retro sensibilities - I'm sick and tired of this style. I'll go on a little tangent here because I think I know why people like it - they like it because it's so "retro". Pixelated graphics do not make a video game good, I can't wait till we finally get over this hurdle as gamers, because guess what? Big studios noticed this trend and are now releasing their own pixelated garbage, not because it's a form of artistic expression, but because they know their audience is a bunch of suckers that will gobble this sort of thing up no questions asked. I genuinely fear that this trend will be detrimental to aesthetics in video games. Retro games were pixelated due to technical limitations, not because the artists wanted them to look that way. Praising this style is the equivalent of wearing a moth-ridden and raggedy outfit bought in Goodwill and thinking that it's stylish - it's not, you're just wearing clothes that belong in a different decade. They're not "yours", this "style" doesn't belong to you, you're just appropriating it like a hipster because you've convinced yourself that it means something when it doesn't. To put it bluntly, it's fake. The only thing I see is that your shirt has a hole or two and I suspect that you have moth eggs in your pockets, so I won't invite you to my house - I like my *actual* clothes too much to risk contamination. The same applies to other "pseudo-retro" ideas like the lack of or really simplistic animation, outdated control schemes, distinct lack of modern features etc. - artificially making your product outdated in any aspect does not make it "good", "nostalgic" or "a throwback", it makes it crippled by design, and that doesn't sit well with me.


Like I said before, I agree this game shouldn't win.  But I wholeheartedly disagree with you here.  Even though I understand your points.  The post above mine explains my point of view of it pretty well.  Shovel Knight for example I thought was amazing, in part due to the graphics.  Wouldn't call it game of the year either but if Shovel Knight was made with modern graphics it would take a lot out of the experience in my opinion.  There are just certain styles that work better with pixelated graphics, primarily platformers.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 22, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> Caitlyn Jenner certainly deserved woman of the year though.


I can't even hear the name mentioned now without thinking about the South Park Caitlyn Jenner and laughing uncontrollably.  Horrible, but keeping it 100.  xD



Ericzander said:


> Edit: Regarding this:
> Like I said before, I agree this game shouldn't win.  But I wholeheartedly disagree with you here.  Even though I understand your points.  The post above mine explains my point of view of it pretty well.  Shovel Knight for example I thought was amazing, in part due to the graphics.  Wouldn't call it game of the year either but if Shovel Knight was made with modern graphics it would take a lot out of the experience in my opinion.  There are just certain styles that work better with pixelated graphics, primarily platformers.


Yes, Shovel Knight is a fantastic example of its genre, and an enjoyable game all-around.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Popularity has nothing to do with quality, otherwise all the Justin Biebers of the world would be considered all-time classics. Games like The Witcher 3 are truly deserving of awards - they're a pinnacle of years of work, a seamless fruit of the labour of artists and coders alike, they blur the lines between video games and art. In stark contrast, Undertale is a derrivative small-scale Gamemaker production. There is just no comparison here, Undertale is not a "Game of the Year", it's the "Indie of the Week" at best. I can appreciate an Indie production for what it is, but the other picks were just objectively better in every department. Why should we use a different measuring stick for Undertale, because it's an Indie game? No chance.


I never said quality and popularity were connected. Besides, how is what you're saying any better? You seem to think I'm saying an indie game should be measured by different standards (which I'm not), yet you're going on the opposite end of the spectrum by saying no indie game should ever be compared to a AAA title. I say games should be compared by their quality alone, not by who makes them or how much time/money went into them. Otherwise Duke Nukem Forever would be GOAT.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 22, 2015)

I think everyone's being a big Pissbaby about the situation.

We aint the Game Awards or anything crazy, we're the GBAtemp awards as voted by our community, a community we really shouldn't be shitting on for their choice in gaming. 

I made a lot of quips at Splatoon as the polls went on but I acknowledge it being a wonderful multiplayer experience and deserving of being a close second.

Undertale was a game I thought had way too much hype and buzz behind it to warrant the praise, but I think based on its comedic yet emotional storytelling in the limited scope it was presented in, and the cultural impact it had on the internet, I don't see it being an issue that it is our communities game of the year if that's truly what they decided on.

The dickheads shaming the community for their choice really don't have much to complain about when it's a community driven poll entirely based on the opinion of the majority here and not gamers worldwide. You'll obviously see a different skew elsewhere so it shouldn't be a big deal. 

Congratulations to Toby Fox and his work on Undertale, a game I initially wrote off only to find myself enjoying its characters, embracing its story and loving its impact on the internet.

And thanks to the community that made their choice for our Game of The Year. Don't ever let anyone tell you your choice was a mistake or didn't matter. You love what you love


----------



## T-hug (Dec 22, 2015)

I voted Bloodborne the whole way and if you look at the GotY banner, the Hunter already won the gold medal for 1st place.
Subliminal message fail.
I haven't played Undertale and probably won't any time soon.


----------



## Deboog (Dec 22, 2015)

Aw. I'm happy Undertale won. I haven't played it (I hate RPGs) but I have a friend who loves it like crazy. I mean, TPP and Witcher 3 are great and all, and maybe they have broader demographics, but the fans of Undertale have their friggen hearts melted by that game, and it's been a while since a game has done that.


----------



## TecXero (Dec 22, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Aw. I'm happy Undertale won. I haven't played it (I hate RPGs) but I have a friend who loves it like crazy. I mean, TPP and Witcher 3 are great and all, and maybe they have broader demographics, but the fans of Undertale have their friggen hearts melted by that game, and it's been a while since a game has done that.


I hate RPGs as well (especially JRPGs), but I still found Undertale enjoyable and surprising. It's definitely not the greatest game, but it was really surprising and fun. I'd still recommend it to people who hate JRPGs. Though don't go in expecting it to be great. The hype that seems to have built up on the internet is misleading and if you go into it expecting it to be great, you'll be disappointed.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh, people are so butthurt here it is difficult to grasp.
I would've prefered MGS:V to win, and that is what I selected, but undertale is a good experience and I understand that it won.
If there were so many members voting it, they might have liked it.
Accept it already, don't be old closed-minded grumpy persons.

PS: And if you never played it how may you understand what the experience is about?

@Foxi4: I disagree, VN are games; e.g. Tsukihime is a good gaming experience, even if all its gameplay is a couple of "Choose your own adventure"-style decisions.
PS: In the same vein, "To the moon" is an even better gaming experience.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> If people liked the writing and not the gameplay then they should buy a book. The other games had excellent writing, excellent settings, excellent sound, excellent graphics and, most importantly, excellent gameplay. Video games are a multifaceted medium and a Game of the Year should tick all the boxes in all departments. Undertale is just another "pseudo-retro" game that's designed to tickle your retro sensibilities - I'm sick and tired of this style. I'll go on a little tangent here because I think I know why people like it - they like it because it's so "retro". Pixelated graphics do not make a video game good, I can't wait till we finally get over this hurdle as gamers, because guess what? Big studios noticed this trend and are now releasing their own pixelated garbage, not because it's a form of artistic expression, but because they know their audience is a bunch of suckers that will gobble this sort of thing up no questions asked. I genuinely fear that this trend will be detrimental to aesthetics in video games. Retro games were pixelated due to technical limitations, not because the artists wanted them to look that way. Praising this style is the equivalent of wearing a moth-ridden and raggedy outfit bought in Goodwill and thinking that it's stylish - it's not, you're just wearing clothes that belong in a different decade. They're not "yours", this "style" doesn't belong to you, you're just appropriating it like a hipster because you've convinced yourself that it means something when it doesn't. To put it bluntly, it's fake. The only thing I see is that your shirt has a hole or two and I suspect that you have moth eggs in your pockets, so I won't invite you to my house - I like my *actual* clothes too much to risk contamination. The same applies to other "pseudo-retro" ideas like the lack of or really simplistic animation, outdated control schemes, distinct lack of modern features etc. - artificially making your product outdated in any aspect does not make it "good", "nostalgic" or "a throwback", it makes it crippled by design, and that doesn't sit well with me.


Find me a book that lets me change the outcome of the story and knows what I did the last time I read it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2015)

Y'all don't have to be all weepy just because your choice was criticized - there's nothing wrong with that. Frankly, there's nothing wrong with shame, either - it builds character. Besides, it's mostly in jest anyways - this was a majority decision and the majority has chosen - I can respect that. The majority however has to respect the fact that I find their choice terribad and they should feel bad about it. You're telling *me* not to shame people? Do you even know who I am? Shaming others for having opinions inferior to mine is my signature move, lel. ;O;


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Dec 22, 2015)

Yikes, someone thinks graphics are all that matters. And that shinier is better. Eww. No, I think the more polished the graphics are, the more it tends to take away from the actual experience. Older Final Fantasy games are better than modern ones, because there was more mystery, more player-imagination. It's hard for me to put into words, but I feel like I can truly enjoy a game better when I'm not caught up in how it looks, and instead am able to enjoy how a game feels. Edit: Nevermind the fact that the less time that has to be put into each art asset, the more actual content can be made. Both are part of why I prefer sketches in art over finished pieces.

And 'retro' art aside, do you seriously not acknowledge the quality of the music and impact of the story in the game? It honestly sounds like you're just a very bitter person who is only interested in mainstream gaming, who is annoyed that something like Undertale is getting noticed by the mainstream folks and having them question what gaming truly is about.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 22, 2015)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Yikes, someone thinks graphics are all that matters. And that shinier is better. Eww. No, I think the more polished the graphics are, the more it tends to take away from the actual experience. Older Final Fantasy games are better than modern ones, because there was more mystery, more player-imagination. It's hard for me to put into words, but I feel like I can truly enjoy a game better when I'm not caught up in how it looks, and instead am able to enjoy how a game feels.
> 
> And 'retro' art aside, do you seriously not acknowledge the quality of the music and impact of the story in the game? It honestly sounds like you're just a very bitter person who is only interested in mainstream gaming, who is annoyed that something like Undertale is getting noticed by the mainstream folks and having them question what gaming truly is about.


About graphics of any game: I don't care how it looks, I care how it plays.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Y'all don't have to be all weepy just because your choice was criticized - there's nothing wrong with that. Frankly, there's nothing wrong with shame, either - it builds character. Besides, it's mostly in jest anyways - this was a majority decision and the majority has chosen - I can respect that. The majority however has to respect the fact that I find their choice terribad and they should feel bad about it. You're telling *me* not to shame people? Do you even know who I am? Shaming others for having opinions inferior to mine is my signature move, lel. ;O;


It wasn't anywhere close to a majority.  It merely won a plurality by a hair.

Edit: and considering there were multiple rounds of voting with different numbers of games, it's kind of arbitrary that this particular round's plurality is the winner when in, say, round 1, you had a different plurality winner (and a second one also higher than the plurality winner of this round).


----------



## Mr. Prince (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok I actually participated in the Undertale voting brigade in gamefaqs since it was just for the lols. I thought GBAtemp was more classy... Unless of course the voters legit thought that Undertale is more GOTY worthy than Bloodborne and The Witcher III.


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Y'all don't have to be all weepy just because your choice was criticized - there's nothing wrong with that. Frankly, there's nothing wrong with shame, either - it builds character. Besides, it's mostly in jest anyways - this was a majority decision and the majority has chosen - I can respect that. The majority however has to respect the fact that I find their choice terribad and they should feel bad about it. You're telling *me* not to shame people? Do you even know who I am? Shaming others for having opinions inferior to mine is my signature move, lel. ;O;


b-but the if the majority believes that a certain game is good enough to be GOTY isn't that kind of a sign that this time YOUR opinion is inferior?


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 22, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> b-but the if the majority believes that a certain game is good enough to be GOTY isn't that kind of a sign that this time YOUR opinion is inferior?


See above.  Not majority.


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 22, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> See above.  Not majority.


even if it is barely it's still majority dude
also the first round was just to filter it to a smaller number of games to select from


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 22, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> even if it is barely it's still majority dude
> also the first round was just to filter it to a smaller number of games to select from


No, by definition it is not a majority.  A majority is greater than fifty percent.  The game did not even reach twenty percent.  With the margin of victory of approximately one percent, and a margin of error of approximately 5.7%, the results are far from conclusive.

Also factoring in that earlier rounds allowed you to vote in more than one game while the final round does not, it promotes the passing forward of games that will poach votes from each other once multiple voting is no longer allowed.  A niche game suffers not from this affliction as those who would vote for it would vote for only it.
For example, I would conjecture that many who voted to pass through Splatoon also voted to pass through Super Mario Maker.  However in the final round, that group of people was then separated into whether they preferred Splatoon to Mario Maker or vice versa.  Had one of those games been eliminated earlier on, then the other would have had more votes in the ultimate round of voting.


----------



## DeOpty (Dec 22, 2015)

Looking at the comment section fills you with determination..



Undertale anyone? no? ok


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Whenever I hear stuff like this, I have to wonder whether the author even played the game. I've been playing Fallout 4 since it came out and I've *only encountered a handful of glitches*, much less than I expected, having played F3, F: NV or Skyrim. F4 plays just fine, at least in my case.


That's my point. You shouldn't  have encountered any glitches to begin with.
Sure, every game has a its own bugs and glitches, but usually are triggered by certain actions that users shouldn't be doing, not by playing the game normally.
Is like people just surrendered and accept that Bethesda made games have glitches and that are meant to be like that.


----------



## anhminh (Dec 22, 2015)

It bother me that game like this is so popular but game like Ghost Trick and Mother is underrated.

I hate Undertale only half as much as its fanbase. The way they try to make this look like a best game ever bother me to no end. Remind me much about FNAF, thank god it's already end.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 22, 2015)

anhminh said:


> It bother me that game like this is so popular but game like Ghost Trick and Mother is underrated.
> 
> I hate Undertale only half as much as its fanbase. The way they try to make this look like a best game ever bother me to no end. Remind me much about FNAF, thank god it's already end.


Ghost Trick underrated?
Why? Where? With an 83/100 aggregated score, I think it is not underrated at all.
Also, I must say that Mother is a good game, but sometimes it feels like a tedious chore.

PS: We all know that the best game ever is Super Metroid, to the point Nintendo wouldn't release new Metroids because of fear of comparisons. (fuck Nintendo)


----------



## anhminh (Dec 22, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Ghost Trick underrated?
> Why? Where? With an 83/100 aggregated score, I think it is not underrated at all.
> Also, I must say that Mother is a good game, but sometimes it feels like a tedious chore.
> 
> PS: We all know that the best game ever is Super Metroid, to the point Nintendo wouldn't release new Metroids because of fear of comparisons. (fuck Nintendo)



83/100 from Metacritic is a bad score.

Ghost Trick should have at least 90/100 for what it does.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 22, 2015)

anhminh said:


> 83/100 from Metacritic is a bad score.
> 
> Ghost Trick should have at least 90/100 for what it does.


Don't be so picky.
Ghost Trick is a great game, I agree. 
And 83/100 is a great score also. It could be 90/100, but it's not so far from it anyway.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's a matter of perspective, not taste. Giving GOTY to Undertale is like giving an Oscar to a backyard film by a no-name director with his cringy family starring as "actors" - it may be well-constructed and fun, but it's not the same caliber.



WHOOOAA slow down there, i think you're giving the GBATemp GOTY poll a little too much credit lol

the Oscars? i think this more like Teen Choice Awards tbqh


----------



## ketal (Dec 22, 2015)

topkek; undertale is too overrated


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> b-but the if the majority believes that a certain game is good enough to be GOTY isn't that kind of a sign that this time YOUR opinion is inferior?


My opinion is always superior, there are no exceptions.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 22, 2015)

Undertale... Is winning everywhere...


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 22, 2015)

lololol what a joke.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> My opinion is always superior, there are no exceptions.


I don't care about your yellow name anymore.

You are a troll.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 22, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I disagree, VN are games; e.g. Tsukihime is a good gaming experience, even if all its gameplay is a couple of "Choose your own adventure"-style decisions.
> PS: In the same vein, "To the moon" is an even better gaming experience.


There could be some arguments made against this. While VNs are games, they just barely walk that line. They are undoubtedly good experiences, but are they necessarily good gaming experiences?  I will stick to your Tsukihime example as its my personal favorite VN. Tsukihime's choices are rather minimal, and most people simply use a flowchart to make the choices to advance the way they want to. In this regard, couldn't this gameplay be considered a weaker part of the experience? Likewise, Tsukihime has a very repetitive soundtrack that hardly will keep you engaged with the sound. These things may not take away from the overall experience. I mean, I can't necessarily speak for you as your experience may be different, but I typically say I am reading a VN, not playing it. eg. I am reading Tsukihime. This is because the reason you read a VN tends to be very different than the reason you would play other games. As such as much as I like VNs I would argue that they aren't necessarily good candidates for a game of the year award because they are lacking in areas that make something a game. I may nominate them for best story, and they almost always deserve the award, but a best game overall may need to meet more qualifications


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 22, 2015)

osm70 said:


> I don't care about your yellow name anymore.
> 
> You are a troll.


naahh, he is far of being a troll, he is just Foxy4<insert name of company here>(just in case he is defending a specific company, usually sony). he even has a fanclub and his own webcomic(rip in piece console wars: modern warfare ).
I guess you did't knew guild and his razor sharp posts then.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> naahh, he is far of being a troll, he is just Foxy4<insert name of company here>(just in case he is defending a specific company, usually sony). he even has a fanclub and his own webcomic(rip in piece console wars: modern warfare ).
> I guess you did't knew guild and his razor sharp posts then.


There are only 3 kinds of people who say


Foxi4 said:


> My opinion is always superior, there are no exceptions.


.
1. Trolls
2. People who want to hurt others
3.Morons

Foxi doesn't seem like a moron and i don't think he meant to hurt anyone.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 22, 2015)

osm70 said:


> There are only 3 kinds of people who say
> 
> .
> 1. Trolls
> ...


you need to update you sarcasm-o-meter then. that was clearly a sarcastic comment or a joke.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

osm70 said:


> About graphics of any game: I don't care how it looks, I care how it plays.


I care how a game looks if it looks like a SNES shat everywhere on the screen.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 is a troll now? Oh boy.

Stay classy, GBATemp.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> My opinion is always superior, there are no exceptions.



What about your opinion on a bad day compared to your opinion on a good day?

Anyway on "but the majority"... does that mean I have to go by box office sales for films?



Spoiler



1	Jurassic World
2	Avengers: Age of Ultron
3	Inside Out
4	Furious 7
5	Minions
6	The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 2
7	Star Wars: The Force Awakens
8	The Martian
9	Cinderella (2015)
10	Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation
11	Spectre
12	Pitch Perfect 2
13	Ant-Man
14	Home (2015)
15	Hotel Transylvania 2
16	Fifty Shades of Grey
17	The SpongeBob Movie: Sponge Out of Water
18	Straight Outta Compton
19	San Andreas
20	Mad Max: Fury Road



And there is the always classic "? million smokers can't be wrong".


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 22, 2015)

Have you heard the news? @Foxi4 is a troll now, trust me that one guy said it


----------



## osm70 (Dec 22, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> What about your opinion on a bad day compared to your opinion on a good day?
> 
> Anyway on "but the majority"... does that mean I have to go by box office sales for films?
> 
> ...


The "but the majority" argument is stupid. I like stuff, because *I* like it, not because someone else does.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 22, 2015)

Just because Splatoon lost, it doesn't make it any less significant than Undertale.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

anhminh said:


> It bother me that game like this is so popular but game like Ghost Trick and Mother is underrated.
> 
> I hate Undertale only half as much as its fanbase. The way they try to make this look like a best game ever bother me to no end. Remind me much about FNAF, thank god it's already end.


MOTHER? Underrated? On what planet?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 22, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Just because Splatoon lost, it doesn't make it any less significant than Undertale.


It didn't lose, it just didn't win the last round


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It didn't lose, it just didn't win the last round


They do say second place is first loser.



Tomato Hentai said:


> MOTHER? Underrated? On what planet?


There are those that do not fall over themselves to play it and follow it, in fact some are quite indifferent to it all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2015)

osm70 said:


> I don't care about your yellow name anymore.
> 
> You are a troll.


It's not trolling, just an accurate observation. ;O;


TobiasAmaranth said:


> Yikes, someone thinks graphics are all that matters. And that shinier is better. Eww. No, I think the more polished the graphics are, the more it tends to take away from the actual experience. Older Final Fantasy games are better than modern ones, because there was more mystery, more player-imagination. It's hard for me to put into words, but I feel like I can truly enjoy a game better when I'm not caught up in how it looks, and instead am able to enjoy how a game feels. Edit: Nevermind the fact that the less time that has to be put into each art asset, the more actual content can be made. Both are part of why I prefer sketches in art over finished pieces.
> 
> And 'retro' art aside, do you seriously not acknowledge the quality of the music and impact of the story in the game? It honestly sounds like you're just a very bitter person who is only interested in mainstream gaming, who is annoyed that something like Undertale is getting noticed by the mainstream folks and having them question what gaming truly is about.


If you think graphics don't matter at all, why don't you play some good 'ol Atari? Preferably in monochrome, that's how true gamers play on the 2600. Top notch stuff, I'd know, I own one. I can enjoy that sort of thing on a retro machine because that's how it's meant to look - I don't have to accept it on a modern machine that can do a billion times better. Old school is endearing, I get it, but this is pretend-retro, there's no reason for it to look like a mess - it's shamelessly pandering to your retro sensibilities. I respect retro games because they achieved a certain level of graphical fidelity despite obstacles, I don't respect contemporary games that immitate this retro style to pander to the audience. Back in the day a good-looking game was a triumph of the skill of artists over the limitations of the machine, that's what made it impressive. A good game is an amalgamation of many disciplines, and those disciplines include aesthetics, whether you like it or not.


grossaffe said:


> It wasn't anywhere close to a majority.  It merely won a plurality by a hair.
> 
> Edit: and considering there were multiple rounds of voting with different numbers of games, it's kind of arbitrary that this particular round's plurality is the winner when in, say, round 1, you had a different plurality winner (and a second one also higher than the plurality winner of this round).


I misspoke, good point, you are correct - a majority is indeed over 50%.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Dec 22, 2015)

No, it's what simplicity equates to that doesn't look like total barf. If you want simplicity that isn't retro, you can enjoy a fine assortment of Flash games. Or maybe the Lego/Minecraft series are more your visual style. Some flash games are okay, but you can get much more out of pixel art. It has nothing to do with pandering or retro sensibilities, or anything like that. It feels like you've never taken an approach to this topic from an assets/development standpoint. It sounds like you just don't respect a game unless it's AAA and made by a big company.  It sounds like you'd suddenly choose to hate Nintendo if they made a new Mario that wasn't UltraHD and instead was made with pixel art. Which, honestly, in my eyes, makes you a very bad reviewer. Far too biased to care about the opinion of. ;

And to me, the shinier a game is, the easier it is to screw up the graphics, which most of them do. Even Xenoblade has graphical missteps (though I'd blame more of the issue with Xenoblade on UI and balancing)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2015)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> No, it's what simplicity equates to that doesn't look like total barf. If you want simplicity that isn't retro, you can enjoy a fine assortment of Flash games. Or maybe the Lego/Minecraft series are more your visual style. Some flash games are okay, but you can get much more out of pixel art. It has nothing to do with pandering or retro sensibilities, or anything like that. It feels like you've never taken an approach to this topic from an assets/development standpoint. It sounds like you just don't respect a game unless it's AAA and made by a big company.  It sounds like you'd suddenly choose to hate Nintendo if they made a new Mario that wasn't UltraHD and instead was made with pixel art. Which, honestly, in my eyes, makes you a very bad reviewer. Far too biased to care about the opinion of.
> 
> And to me, the shinier a game is, the easier it is to screw up the graphics, which most of them do. Even Xenoblade has graphical missteps (though I'd blame more of the issue with Xenoblade on UI and balancing)


Please, don't give me the "assets" talk - there's no shortage of indie games that look servicable or even stunning. Let me make one thing clear - I don't hate pixel art - I hate pixel barf, and that's how Undertale looks like to me. Yes, the "shinier" a game is the easier it is to screw up, which goes against your initial point - making a visually stunning game clearly requires more attention to detail, skill and craft than making pixel barf, ergo by extension is more deserving of praise. I'm sick and tired of retro immitations - you can call it bias if you'd like, that doesn't change the way I feel about this negative trend. This hardly makes me a bad reviewer - to the contrary, it shows that I look at games from all the angles - deconstruct them and score individual elements like, y'know, an unbiased critic. There's plenty of 2D pixel art/sprite-based games that don't look awful, Undertale is just not one of them, instead, it's regressive on purpose. I won't talk about XC, my opinion on the game is already well-known.

Hint: Most of my posts are satirical in nature, take them with a pinch of salt and a good laugh.


----------



## StriderVM (Dec 23, 2015)

OK. Who the heck rallied for Undertale!?!

Oh well. It's just a poll. No biggie. Undertale winning doesn't mean the other nominated games suck. YOU SHOULD PLAY THEM ALL!

The only game that I am kind of sad because it's been seeing very limited exposure is LISA : The Painful. It's like the dark and brooding brother to the happy and go lucky Undertale.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 23, 2015)

StriderVM said:


> OK. Who the heck rallied for Undertale!?!
> 
> Oh well. It's just a poll. No biggie. Undertale winning doesn't mean the other nominated games suck. YOU SHOULD PLAY THEM ALL!
> 
> The only game that I am kind of sad because it's been seeing very limited exposure is LISA : The Painful. It's like the dark and brooding brother to the happy and go lucky Undertale.


I bought Lisa, but haven't played it yet due to various circumstances.  Looks interesting, though.  Can't wait to scoop my own eyeball out.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 23, 2015)

StriderVM said:


> OK. Who the heck rallied for Undertale!?!
> 
> Oh well. It's just a poll. No biggie. Undertale winning doesn't mean the other nominated games suck. YOU SHOULD PLAY THEM ALL!
> 
> The only game that I am kind of sad because it's been seeing very limited exposure is LISA : The Painful. It's like the dark and brooding brother to the happy and go lucky Undertale.


Undertale is happy? Did you ever heard of Genocide route?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

How did Undertale beat so many big name titles that actually had time and effort invested in them, that were both more fun to play and were actually competent games.

How to literally earn bank in 2016 with 3 easy steps:
1. Spend a week making sprites and dodgy art (don't worry if it looks bad just label it retro or cry indie)
2. Write a plot that is self aware and deep/edgy, get those hipsters frothing at the mouth
3. Slap it together in like game maker or rpg maker and watch the cash roll in


----------



## Qtis (Dec 23, 2015)

Ah, I'll have to throw my input here. I've read quite a few remarks from members old and new regarding the vote and how it ended or should have ended. The vote is quite clear based on the rules that were set. Final round winner takes it all. Sure the end results between winner and second place was very close, but that's how it ended.

In any case, we've developed quite a nice discussion regarding what is actually considered a good game and how different aspects of a game can affect your perception of a good game. In many cases people have commented that focusing less on graphics and more on content will lead to a better experience. I have to disagree here, since the core content depends quite a bit from game to game. Take Call of Duty and imagine it's core feature. It is clearly a fast paced online multiplayer with a very clear goal in each match. If this is your most sought after feature, quite a few games in the list would be abysmal for you. If you look at games like The Witcher 3 and do the same evaluation, it's completely different: the vibrant world, the storytelling, the unlimited choices. These are all missing in Call of Duty.

Both of the examples are good indicators of some of the finest games in their genre this year. Regardless of you measure a game, telling a feature X is important while feature Y isn't is just plain asinine. You can't compare games directly, but you can always compare the experience as a whole. In this sense if Undertale has or hasn't made you have feelings as some have stated here, good for you. If it's the opposite for someone, don't shit on them. Shit on their comments, but not on the person. The holiday season should always bring the best in us, so lets aim for that too.

ps. The Witcher 3 Game of the Year.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 23, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Ah, I'll have to throw my input here. I've read quite a few remarks from members old and new regarding the vote and how it ended or should have ended. The vote is quite clear based on the rules that were set. Final round winner takes it all. Sure the end results between winner and second place was very close, but that's how it ended.
> 
> In any case, *we've developed quite a nice discussion* regarding what is actually considered a good game and how different aspects of a game can affect your perception of a good game. In many cases people have commented that focusing less on graphics and more on content will lead to a better experience. I have to disagree here, since the core content depends quite a bit from game to game. Take Call of Duty and imagine it's core feature. It is clearly a fast paced online multiplayer with a very clear goal in each match. If this is your most sought after feature, quite a few games in the list would be abysmal for you. If you look at games like The Witcher 3 and do the same evaluation, it's completely different: the vibrant world, the storytelling, the unlimited choices. These are all missing in Call of Duty.
> 
> ...


Really? This looks like flamewar to me.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Dec 23, 2015)

Undertale is a fantastic game, definitely not game of the year, though.


----------



## Trolling (Dec 23, 2015)

king_leo said:


> How did Undertale beat so many big name titles that actually had time and effort invested in them, that were both more fun to play and were actually competent games.
> 
> How to literally earn bank in 2016 with 3 easy steps:
> 1. Spend a week making sprites and dodgy art (don't worry if it looks bad just label it retro or cry indie)
> ...


No,no,no mate you forgot the most important step:
4. Add furry characters in your game so the furries can ship them on deviantart.
This will help the game to become popular


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 23, 2015)

osm70 said:


> Really? This looks like flamewar to me.


I don't think you know what a flamewar looks like


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Dec 23, 2015)

Personally I don't mind Undertale winning this. Do I think it's a good game? Heck yes. Do I think it deserves GOTY status? Not really but it's sitting up there right now so I'll take it. 

If you have played the game and don't like it or aren't into it due to you not liking that genre, that's fine. It's not in your tastes and that's not a bad thing, but I don't see how people who haven't played the game make assumptions based on third party information. Fanbase? They represent people who are passionate for the game, not the game itself. As with anything of course there will be a few bad eggs or fans who you dislike, but everyone has their own way of expressing their passion; nobody said you had to like the way they express it. What's important is how _you_ enjoy the game, if you do.

Critics? While it's a good rule of thumb to steer you one way or another on a game that's caught your eye, it's nothing compared to trying it out for yourself. It wasn't too long ago that we had just tv ads, maybe some magazines and the games themselves as the only thing to determine whether or not it was interesting enough checking out.

As for graphics, I wouldn't exactly call it a "dead" or "shameful" graphical style but an overshadowed one now that the gaming culture has evolved into 3D high res models and scenery. If anything there's nothing wrong with it at all; it's just that we're immersed in so much better looking visuals in games that it's become the standard for us and for most people, anything less in this day and age doing that style is sub-par. The graphics are complimentary to the game and it's theme anyway, as is any game out there.


----------



## osm70 (Dec 23, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I don't think you know what a flamewar looks like


I am a Brony. Trust me, I have seen a lot of flamewars.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2015)

osm70 said:


> Really? This looks like flamewar to me.


A difference of opinion is not a flame war - a flame war equals flinging curses and attacking individual members of the community. Everyone pretty much conceded the point that Undertale won fair and square, that doesn't mean that people can't express their dissatisfaction with the results of the poll. There's no hatchet to bury here, but nevertheless I think we should move on in this discussion.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 23, 2015)

I can understand where all the people saying "but you haven't played it" is coming from, but there is also something called taste and for example I don't like RTSs and thus I don't even try to touch these kind of games. Have anyone though that someone say that don't like Undertale because they simply put don't like these kind of game in general and let them be instead of trying to force them to touch something they don't like??
Foxi put a good example saying that he is tired of nostalgia retro games and no amount of pushing and whine is going to change that.

On the other hand, Undertale is bad. Period.


----------



## Zero Dozer (Dec 23, 2015)

Undertale is extremely over-rated and people here voting it for game of the year proves it.

At this day and age, this is actually why popular choice awards aren't big; people on Internet are quite lacking on intelligence.

Undertale isn't a bad game, but these kids are glorifying it too much.


----------



## Garcia98 (Dec 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The thing I find really funny and ironic is how many people online say "fuck Undertale, Tumblr likes it and it has a lot of pop culture credibility so it must be SJW garbage", and then play the game later and say that it completely deserves to be the best game of the year due to elements like cheeky writing, a great story, and *retro but refreshing graphics*



WTF?


----------



## omegasoul6 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah, lets get real here, I think Undertale is a fantastic game but the retro graphics thing is so ridiculously overdone, it's atrocious.


----------



## MurraySkull (Dec 24, 2015)

Bubbysaur said:


> The Undertale bots made it here too, it seems. Fucking ridiculous.


They must have, for this piece of ABSOLUTE GARBAGE to be AHEAD of Splatoon WHERE IT DOES NOT BELONG.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2015)

MurraySkull said:


> They must have, for this piece of ABSOLUTE GARBAGE to be AHEAD of Splatoon WHERE IT DOES NOT BELONG.


Cry me a river if it makes you so upset, then.


----------



## chaoszerobillion (Dec 24, 2015)

Where wuz Rhythm Heaven The Best Plus?


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Dec 24, 2015)

Garcia98 said:


> WTF?



Well they definitely stick out more amongst the generic standard of realistic 3D high quality graphics that we've seen hundreds of times over by now.


----------



## Garcia98 (Dec 24, 2015)

Pandaxclone2 said:


> Well they definitely stick out more amongst the generic standard of realistic 3D high quality graphics that we've seen hundreds of times over by now.



Is Undertale the sole indie game you have played in your entire life or what?


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Dec 24, 2015)

Garcia98 said:


> Is Undertale the sole indie game you have played in your entire life or what?



Game Dev Tycoon, Witch's House, FTL: Faster Than Light, Mad Father, VVVVVV and Ib amongst a few others. Your point being?


----------



## Garcia98 (Dec 24, 2015)

Pandaxclone2 said:


> Game Dev Tycoon, Witch's House, FTL: Faster Than Light, Mad Father, VVVVVV and Ib amongst a few others. Your point being?



Almost all indie games don't have "realistic 3D high quality graphics" so I don't know how Undertale graphics can stick out among other indie games with retro _high quality_ graphics


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Dec 24, 2015)

Garcia98 said:


> Almost all indie games don't have "realistic 3D high quality graphics" so I don't know how Undertale graphics can stick out among other indie games with retro _high quality_ graphics



Not all of them are using retro style graphics (But more often than not they'll use 2D graphics) and the comparison was more between that and full studio produced games, which Undertale was competing against some in this GOTY.


----------



## EntermateStar (Dec 24, 2015)

*sigh* where's the bleach


----------



## tony_2018 (Dec 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I would like to express my disappointment with each and every member of this community. I can't believe this game won over killer titles like MGS V: TPP, Fallout 4, Bloodborne or The Witcher 3. Clearly there's still lots of work to do for a cynical asshole like myself - I'll refine your tastes even if I have to bleach your tastebuds, you'll see. Don't disappoint me next year!



Maybe there weren't enough voters....


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Dec 26, 2015)

The ammount of salt in this thread is hilarious ;o;

But just to add to the wound

MGSP Sucks
Bloodborne will be forgotten in a year
Fallout 4 is the same formula + Sims 

The Wicher 3 is the only GotY contender around to Undertale, but it won by a reason. This thing is the new Cave Story, i you are so blind that you can't see what makes this game special and your only preocupation is to baash it for being "average" then you are really, really sad gamer with a taste corroded by this generation of games ;o;

PD Aimed specifically to a group of guys around. It's perfectly fine to not like undertale <3


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Dec 26, 2015)

This looks cool on the homepage (the picture with logo)


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 26, 2015)

Felipe_9595 said:


> The ammount of salt in this thread is hilarious ;o;
> 
> But just to add to the wound
> 
> ...


I really fail to see how you think Bloodborne will be forgotten in a year. It has remained relevant for months after its release, which very few games seem to manage these days, and its predecessors, such as demons and dark souls, have remained relevant years after their release. However, even if it isn't forgotten in a year, I have a feeling Undertale won't have the same longevity to it that you think. Every year there seems to be one indie game that gets a large fanbase like this, and every year that game typically doesn't hold up for long. Look at games like fnaf and minecraft. They may not be forgotten, and minecraft is even decently liked, but they hardly are considered in high regard like when they came out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 26, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I really fail to see how you think Bloodborne will be forgotten in a year.



Forgotten is probably a bit strong. However FromSoftware seem to crank games like this out once a year or two these days so they do have a bit of a habit of being swept away like the annual COD or Assassin's Creed games do.


----------



## StriderVM (Dec 27, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I really fail to see how you think Bloodborne will be forgotten in a year. It has remained relevant for months after its release, which very few games seem to manage these days, and its predecessors, such as demons and dark souls, have remained relevant years after their release. However, even if it isn't forgotten in a year, I have a feeling Undertale won't have the same longevity to it that you think. Every year there seems to be one indie game that gets a large fanbase like this, and every year that game typically doesn't hold up for long. Look at games like fnaf and minecraft. They may not be forgotten, and minecraft is even decently liked, but they hardly are considered in high regard like when they came out.



To be frank, the Minecraft Community and FNAF are still very very much alive. The maturity of it's fanbases are still something to be debated on though. Since Undertale won't have any direct sequel, it's community will probably slowly dwindle into a cult but dedicated fanbase.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 28, 2015)

here's an idea guys
people like the game, and it's a "what's your favourite game poll"
if your crippling insecurities can't handle the fact that your favourite game isn't a majority of people's favourite game, then wow

of course *indie*tale isn't _really_ as good as AAA titles, that's normal.
true paci is 7 hours, genocide is 5 - a lot of goddamn hours (depending on your abilities)
witcher 3 is 100+ hours

but at the same time, undertale has so much replayability that some people play it for *longer* than witcher 3
not to mention it's a not shit GameMaker game
that's impressive

all in all, if you really despise this game because people like it then you need to grow up
i'm gonna go back to my salt-free cave now

bye folks


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 28, 2015)

before you guys start throwing salt at me, let me say something.
if you bought the game and played the game until either...


Spoiler: Basically spoiling the entire game if i say it, it's just the final boss if you don't wanna look



Omega Flowey, the fucking creepy dude
Asriel, the true final boss
Undyne the Undying, where most gamers just give up
Sans, wow i'm impressed good job


and you simply didn't enjoy the game, that's fine
however, if you haven't played the game yet and your bashing it by calling it a "homestock/tumblr/sjw game", or just saying it's bad the above applies to you
you filth


----------



## Tomobobo (Dec 29, 2015)

Happy it won, love the salt.  Hype can only make sales it can't win a true gamers heart.


----------



## TheCrimsonIdol (Dec 30, 2015)

Now doesn't that make you feel better? The tumblrinas won tonight, now they can play their meme game soundly, and everything is all right.

-----

Aight, real talk. There is definitely some salt going on from both sides. What I am seeing is of course disagreeing with the decision because, well, the game is popular, and I understand, however maybe that isn't the best reason to disagree or not like something since it is popular to not like something because it is popular. Personally, I disagree with this for a different reason.

While I do think Undertale is a good game, GOTY it is not. Now, this may be too much to swallow for Undertale fans, but what we have is the indie game of the month, that relies to heavily on the atmosphere and tone of Earthbound\MOTHER, "retro graphics," use of lame anime and spaghetti jokes when there aren't actual amusing things going on, and the "MUH MONSTERS ARE PEOPLE TOO!" shtick. Also, doing a pacifist run in a game is not new. You can do that in many games like Deus Ex (although you have to kill certain characters in the game, however you can do so indirectly through certain dialogue options) and Thief 2, and even some traditional RPGs as well, most of them being of the Western and Computer variety. If you think about it, for all of those reasons it just is not enough to be one of the best games of all time or even just GOTY.

But I can say this, maybe more people should give the game a try, Toby Fox and his team should work on a game that totally shatters Undertale, especially in its graphics, atmosphere and mood (make it original rather than relying on something many other indie devs are going to use as the standard!) and its portrayal of morality, and more salt must flow.

Personally, as of right now, I am feeling The Witcher 3 is my GOTY, and Undertale gets a strong 6 to middling 7 out of 10.


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Dec 30, 2015)

@TheCrimsonIdol While I agree mostly with your statement it needs to be paragraphed properly. Otherwise it becomes a wall of text which is tl;dr.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 30, 2015)

TheCrimsonIdol said:


> Now doesn't that make you feel better? The tumblrinas won tonight, now they can play their meme game soundly, and everything is all right.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...





The Minish LAN said:


> if you bought the game and played the game until either...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Basically spoiling the entire game if i say it, it's just the final boss if you don't wanna look
> ...



*TL;DR: play the game before you form an opinion*


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 30, 2015)

The Minish LAN said:


> *TL;DR: play the game before you form an opinion*


Pretty much everybody who has stated they don't think it was a good choice seems to have played the game to some extent. Hell, alot of them aren't even saying the game is bad, just that it doesn't meet the qualifications for game of the year. I personally don't like the game much, and think it has some obnoxious issues, but I'll give it some credit and say that it did some things good. It just doesn't do enough to represent an entire year of games, especially one that had so many great titles come out.


----------



## Demifiend (Dec 30, 2015)

After playing this game for some time, since before playing it i was like "Fuck, this game won't leave me alone, I want to simply finish my business here", Well, the game is fun, that much is true for me, the battle moments sometimes felt repetitive but eh, there were some cases where it was actually kinda creative, so i'll give it extra points for that.

This short, corny and cheesy RPG didn't really impressed me, like, yeah, the dialogue was good, but the humor sometimes felt forced, the puzzles were the most forgettable part of the game, for me at least, and the motivations of some characters were truly simple yet questionable for a background standpoint of the matter.

This short game isn't probably living on the top anything i'll have for games during the rest of my life, nor it was that interesting for me, this game truly means what it is "Earthbound + Internet" in the best and most successful example you can give in a videogame format, so that's what i think about this game for that matter, in a nutshell: Corny Dialogue, Cheesy Story with some laugh or meh in there, and an excellent outstanding soundtrack.

Regarding GOTY, Idk tbh, I didn't played Metal Gear Solid V neither Bloodborne or the Witcher 3, so i don't have a opinion for those in the GOTY section, just for the production value and the effort put into those games they should be above this game naturally, but we are in the era where most people are getting tired of AAA games and they want more indie games with dat art pixel graphics.

The past generation of gaming (specifically, the 7th generation) was overflooded with FPS games, and if that wasn't bad enough, the 8th generation followed it with more DLC cost prices, even more shooters, and more short games that make a quick and fast cash money, the most famous example would be Star Wars Battlefront (2015) which did awful for, almost everything but graphics, or the Order 1886 which was basically untapped potential for a short game again. 

I can understand why so many people would get tired of the politics regarding triple A games, and as such, they go for games like Undertale, who aims to the same audience but with actual finished content, like Shovel Knight, and so they thrive and find for whatever indie game is getting out during this year and all that will follow up. 

That doesn't mean games like Witcher 3 or Fallout 4 are bad, no, the total contrary, is just that the majority of people would think of those games as "The AAA games that must be a cash off in DLC with short content and almost non existent replayability", naturally, this is not true, but this is what represents the perception of most people in the videogame market. 

For now, all i can say is that both the standards for the people working on the triple AAA should rise up in quality as well the Indie games one, I know those industries can do some amazing shit if they wanted, but who have the last words in the end is the money and the gamers voice, and i can say without any bit of doubt that pleasing today gamers is a hard thing.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Dec 31, 2015)

I like Undertale, but after my first playtrough I forgot about it.


----------



## StriderVM (Jan 3, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> I like Undertale, but after my first playtrough I forgot about it.



Umm.... Did you get the True (Pacifist) Ending? The first (neutral) run feels "empty" especially if you killed monsters.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jan 3, 2016)

StriderVM said:


> Umm.... Did you get the True (Pacifist) Ending? The first (neutral) run feels "empty" especially if you killed monsters.


Nope, but I saw all the playtroughs on youtube. And from what I've seen and played, I really like the game. I just didn't feel like playing trough all of it again.


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Jan 3, 2016)

DutchyDutch said:


> Nope, but I saw all the playtroughs on youtube. And from what I've seen and played, I really like the game. I just didn't feel like playing trough all of it again.



If you never killed anyone in your first playthrough you can achieve True Pacifist simply by loading your last save and then meeting the requirements. No need to reset and playthrough.


----------



## DutchyDutch (Jan 3, 2016)

Pandaxclone2 said:


> If you never killed anyone in your first playthrough you can achieve True Pacifist simply by loading your last save and then meeting the requirements. No need to reset and playthrough.


I know. In fact I did the date with Alphys and got to the True Lab. It got really boring for me. Maybe another time.


----------



## StriderVM (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh OK. That kinda means the gameplay might not be for you. Oh well. It happens. =/


----------

